# Tedder replacment arms



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Like the nickerett commercial, the guy going ciggerett ciggerett Shark Shark. Well that was me when I turned to sharp and got the trdder in the rear wheele. Does anyone know of a company that sells replacment arms for tedders


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

farm Equipment Parts, Gear Boxes, PTO's, Clutches, gears, & shafts Don't know for sure because I have never used this place but the add says they got em'
Check them out, can't hurt.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

I needed to replace 3 on an old Kuhn tedder I bought; Kuhn wanted something like 60 bux each for them. I bought a 20' piece of flat that was about the right width (a little wider; had to grind down the end for the teeth to fit) but using a good one as a pattern I made my own; bent them to shape with a vice & torch. That 20' piece of flat was about 40 bux; making 3 used less than half it. It works great now

Lew


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. Toyes, I sent an e mail out to that company and am waiting to hear what they have to say.
Lew, I may just go that route

Kurt


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

What the brand of the tedder? You don't have a local dealer around? If you order the parts now on a stock order from a dealer, most likely the shipping will be free, if you order em online, you'll have to eat the shipping, once shipping is included may not be any cheaper than the dealer. Something else I have found, if for some reason you order the right parts off the internet but get the wrong ones, you now have the wrong ones for spare parts as returning them can get expensive on internet orders.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Northeast Hay said:


> Lew, I may just go that route
> 
> Kurt


If you'd like pix of my "creations" contact me on the back channel; lew at lewslittlefarm dot com

Lew


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

We bought a used Kuhn tedder over the internet from Saskachewan last year. Replaced about a dozen of the tine arms that were bent for about $25 a piece from our local Kuhn dealer. 
Tried straightening the old ones with no success. They really have to be perfect to put the tip of the tine in the right place


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Mlappin, its a Rossi tedder I cant get much info on them on the interner. Im sure if I look hard enough I can find a dealer I think I saw one in Pa. but there must be one closer too.
Hay Master, I was thinking of having the welding shop make them I believe they have a break big enough to put the proper bends in them.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Northeast Hay said:


> <<snip>>I was thinking of having the welding shop make them I believe they have a break big enough to put the proper bends in them.


When I made mine the bends were no big problem IF you have a torch & pretty big vise. I clamped a good one alongside the new one i'd made; heated it red hot where I wanted the bend and bent it to match the original (factory) arm. Had to do this with both ends of course. Then I drilled them on a drill press using the original as a pattern.

I've never used a tedder before buying this one (arms were broken when I bought it) but these seem to be "close enough" to work fine.

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Northeast Hay said:


> Mlappin, its a Rossi tedder I cant get much info on them on the interner. Im sure if I look hard enough I can find a dealer I think I saw one in Pa. but there must be one closer too.


I looked it up on the internerd as well, fill out their contact sheet and see what happens, if they can't get back to you and supply the dealer information, trade it off on something that actually has dealer support.

I have a six basket New Holland tedder and have rarely ever waited on parts. Of course I have 3 different New Holland dealers within a maximum of a 45 minute drive.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

I did contact that co. and they thought I wanted tines and wanted the length right or left and so on. Im still leaning toward making or having them made one way or another they will be right. My operation is getting bigger and Ive been thinking of a bigger tedder and it will definatly be one of the bigger names.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I've run a Rossi tedder for the last 6 years. Not real happy with it - too many repairs, but the price was right and it fits my budget. Agco dealers handle parts for them here. The tedder arms are a real weak point on that machine - I've repaired over half the arms on mine. They always break at the outer mounting bolt hole, so I just weld on a 1/2" backup plate, drill a new hole and it's better than new.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Hayguy, The price of mine wasnt bad either but I had to spend some money on it when I got it, tires and tines. I had a few roll pins break last year but other than that it worked good till I got the bright idea to quit smoking. I bent the crap out of 6 arms.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wanted to thank every one for replying. I had sent out a few e mails to companies and got no replies so I had the welding shop make them up. Twenty dollars each. The only diffrence is the oragionals were plated to provent rust. Ill paint these


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Glad you finally got them

Lew


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

On my Rossi tedder , I have a problem with the arms bending down toward the ground. I try to keep the height set so the tines aren't digging in the ground. It seems to me that rocks and uneven ground would tend to bend the arms up. 
Has anyone else had this problem or could suggest a cause for this?


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

Hayguy, I havent a clue. You would think they would bend up.
Anyone know anything about Kuhn gr3 and gr4. I wnt to look at one but the guy diddnt bother to unbury them out of the snow all you could see was the toung and the top frame.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Neighbor has had a 4 basket Kuhn for 3 seasons. Never had a bent arm, few if any broken tines. Must be some good steel in those machines. He wasn't real happy with the job it did spreading the hay. This past season he replaced the tines with hook tines -similar to what Vermeer has on their tedders. This seem to improve the spreading performance - hard to tell if they inverted the hay as advertised. When I compared his machine side by side with my old Rossi, I noticed that the tines on his machine, when at their highest point while operating, were 2 or 3" lower. I think this indicates that the angle of the basket is lower and maybe this is why it didn't spread the hay as well as mine.


----------



## Northeast Hay (Apr 8, 2010)

I was using a Lely befor this one it did a good job bet I thought the rossi turned hay a little better. As I said the Kuhn tedders were burried in snow but I thought the baskets were lower and smaller witch would mean less angle. Good point hayguy


----------

